# GBB pathos.



## Rhyce (Jun 18, 2015)

Anybody keep Pathos in the GBB enclosure?


----------



## vespers (Jun 18, 2015)

I believe you're referring to _pothos_. They come from completely different environments. _Epipremnum aureum_ is a tropical rainforest vine, whereas _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ is found in xeric shrubland/desert habitat. GBBs need dry captive conditions and dry substrate, while pothos would prefer frequent waterings, moist substrate, and higher humidity.


----------



## Rhyce (Jun 18, 2015)

That's what I thought. thanks!
 - Rhys


----------

